# Schnellstes OS



## vsitor (15. August 2003)

Hallo

ich habe mir gestern ein Athlon XP3000+ mit 1024MB DDR-Ram 333 
bestellt.

Vorher hatte ich einen PII mit 400 MHZ und win98 drauf.
Meine Frage:

Für den neuen Rechner überlege ich mir WIN XP professional zu holen, weil ich gehört habe das WIN98 nicht mehr als 512 MB verwalten kann.
Wenn WIN98 SE auch mit einem "Trick" mehr speicher verwalten kann, würde ich am liebsten win98 nehmen, wenn es dann am schnellsten wäre.

Ich brauche aber 1024mb weil ich viel mit Grafik mache (Photoshop usw.)

Wie sieht das mit Resourcen aus ?
Ich habe gehört das WIN XP viel Resourcen verbraucht.
Wird mein neuer Rechner dadruch langsamer ?
Ich will ein "schlankes" Betriebssystem welches das Optimale und Schnellste aus der Hardware rausholen kann.
Welches OS würdet ihr mit empfehlen, welches ist am schnellsten und welches kann mit der nagelneuen Hardware am meisten anfangen.
Habt Ihr eine Idee ?

Danke


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. August 2003)

Hm... Linux?


----------



## vsitor (15. August 2003)

*linux*

Ich steh aber lieber auf Windows.
Linux halte ich im Netzwerk ja für gut, aber bei Grafik mag ich dann doch lieber Windows, ausserdem laufen die meisten Programme bestimmt nicht auf Linux.


----------



## Georg Melher (15. August 2003)

Schnell machen kannste jedes OS. Auf jeden Fall gibt's keine Frage bei Windows 98 oder Windows XP. Schon alleine wegen der Stabilität und Sicherheit (ja, wer weiss an welchen Schrauben zu drehen ist) würde ich Windows XP einsetzen. Spielen kannste bei Bedarf auch. 

Linux ist kein Allheilmittel und für Privatanwender sinnlos. Kannst Dein kleines Netzwerk damit verwalten, als Router oder Server einsetzen, das war's auch schon.


----------



## Sinac (15. August 2003)

Stabilität eher noch 2000, aber xp pro ist n bissle schneller...
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## cheating_phil (16. August 2003)

ne also dass xp schneller als 2000 ist kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.

an deiner stelle würde ich 2000 installieren das ist schnell schlank und schlicht (ohne zusätzlichen schnickschnack der ressourcen frisst).


cu, phil


----------



## Robert Fischer (16. August 2003)

Ich rate auch zu XP Pro. Da hast du wesentlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten und auch die Stabilität ist wesentlich besser als 98 oder ME. Die Geschwindigkeit lässt sich ungefähr vergleichen.


----------



## Eyewitness (18. August 2003)

Wenn Du ein bißchen mit Google suchst, findest Du ganz schnell unheimlich viele Tuningmöglichkeiten für Windows XP, die Dir eine Menge ersparen. Daher würde ich Dir auch Windows XP empfehlen. Du kannst das System sehr schnell machen, wenn Du weißt, wie.  

Schaust Du hier. Findest Du alles, was Du brauchst und vielleicht noch mehr.


----------



## Christian Fein (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Georg Melher _
> *
> Linux ist kein Allheilmittel und für Privatanwender sinnlos. Kannst Dein kleines Netzwerk damit verwalten, als Router oder Server einsetzen, das war's auch schon. *



Aha *reusper*

Shit also mach ich 24 * 7 nichts anderes als Netzwerk verwalten usw.

Nene, gerade für Heimanwender ist Linux genau das richtige.
Es gibt nur noch 2-3 Spezialfälle in denen ich auch zu Windows raten würde, wie in diesem Fall (wegen Grafik Programmen).
Aber ansonsten sollten sich manche etwas informieren über das was mit Linux möglich ist und was nicht.

Aber da Linux hier herausfällt, rate ich dir zu Windows2000.
XP hat sich leider nicht annähernd als so stabil herausgestellt wie 2k. Zudem ist gerade XP ein ziemlicher Ressourcenfresser was mit 2k nicht so schlimm ist.

Nachteil, ich hörte von hören sagen das manche Spiele nicht wirklich "rund" liefen mit 2000. Aber dies wird sich mit den neusten directx versionen die aufgrund WindowsXP gerade auf die NT Technologie getrimmt wurde sich relativitiert haben.

Zudem dürftest du massig gebrauchte, und daher günstigere 2k Lizenzen bei z.b ebay finden.


----------



## Eyewitness (18. August 2003)

Kleine Korrektur: Linux ist für den Anwender genau dann das richtige, wenn er die Zeit und die Möglichkeiten hat, sich das Betriebssystem so weit wie möglich anzueignen. Für den einfachen DAU würd ich trotzdem eher zu Windows greifen, um sicherzustellen, daß er nicht noch mehr Mist baut.


----------



## Scorp (18. August 2003)

Greif zu 2000, da hasst du weniger Stress mit.
Allerdings wird ne kleine Umstellung zu 98 aber die hasst du ja so oder so...

mhhh, da fällt mir ein ich hatte mal Win98lite, das war cool...das muss es doch au für 2000 oder XP gebn, ich such mal..... (vielleicht hat mir auch jemand n Link?)


----------



## dfd1 (18. August 2003)

Ich kann es nicht lassen, meinen Senf auch noch dazu zu geben.

Zum Statement Linux sei schwer, muss ich mal heftig das gegenteil sagen.  Das war noch vor 3-4 Jahren so. Aber heute hat jede anständige Distribution, wie Suse oder Mandrake ein GUI, welches die Installation einfach macht, und die Handhabung ebenfalls.
Feineinstellung müssen gelehrnt werden, aber ist auch bei Windows so.
Wer nur mal so Linux nebenbei ausprobieren will, aber nix installieren, dem empfehl ich Knoppix. Zu finden unter anderem unter www.knoppix.net. ISO auf CD brennen, CD reinlegen, von CD booten und Linux testen. Ohne was zu installieren.

Wer viel mit MSOffice arbeitet, wird sich auch an OpenOffice gewöhnen können. Vorteil: Gratis Nachteil: etwas komplizierter, kein Access (oder wengistens was ähnliches)

So, wieder mal viel Text für wenig Sinn.

Wegen Access benutz ich auch noch Windows. Und für Photoshop-Ersatzt gibt es Gimp. Ebenfalls gratis, bei vielen Distributionen schon dabei, und auch für Windows downloadbar.

So, ist diese Wurst auch wieder etwas gewürtzt.

PS: Und wenn schon Windows, dann Windows XP mit SP1. Zudem noch WindowsAntiSpy darüber jagen, unnötiges Zeug deinstallieren, und schon haste ein gutes Microsoft OS.


----------



## Erpel (18. August 2003)

@Scorp Also die Umstellung von 98 auf 2000 war in meinen Augen ein Klacks.

@dfd1 hat dieses Knoppix ne GUI?


----------



## dfd1 (18. August 2003)

@Agent-p: Sicher doch. Sonst würd ich es nicht empfehlen zum Ausprobieren... Aber schau das du genug Ram (256MB min) in deiner Kiste hast. Sonst ladet er andauernd von der CD

Auf ner CD a 650 MB sind ca 2GB Daten komprimiert darauf. Unter anderem OpenOffice.


----------



## ITPower (20. August 2003)

*Was is dann mit Win2003 Server*

Wenn wir hier schon die Schlacht der OS machen...

Was ist eure Meinung zu Win2003 Server für den Heimanwender? 

Ich persönlich werde mir jetzt XP Pro draufspielen und dann (herzlichen Dank!) das ganze aufmöbeln.

MfG
ITpower


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

dfd1, schon mal in einer Userhotline gearbeitet? 

Der wirklich durchschnittliche Anwender wird mit Linux ohne Schulung nie in der Lage sein, etwas zu schaffen. Aus eigener Erfahrung eben in einer Userhotline weiß ich, daß die Leute so sehr auf ihren Windowsbildschirm trainiert sind, daß Du denen nicht ohne Schulung genaue Einweisung eine andere Oberfläche unterschieben kannst. Für die 1600 User, die wir hier haben, mußten wir sogar überlegen, ob wir die neue Windows XP Oberfläche überhaupt zulassen können, oder ob das nicht schon zu verwirrend für die Leute ist. Und das ist leider kein Scherz.

Was ich sagen will: Für Leute, die sich mit Computern auskennen und ein bißchen die Hintergründe kennen, ist ein Umstieg auf Linux sicherlich leicht. Für den Heimanwender dagegen eine Katastrophe, weil er sich nicht mehr zurecht findet. Klingt dumm, ist aber so.


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Also mit SuSE dürfte wiklich so gut wie niemand Probleme haben, da ist nicht mehr bei als bei Windows, nur es ist halt ungewohnt für Windows User, mehr nicht! Und wenn man nicht grade die supa exotische Hardware benutzt gibts da auch keine Probleme!
Windows 2003 kannste 1. sowieso vergessen und 2. für den Heimuser erst recht!
Wie schon gesagt, wenn man ein bißchen lernfähig ist ist Linux bzw. SuSE kein Ding, man muss ja nicht gleich mit Debian anfangen...

Ansonsten 2000 (stabil) oder eben XP Pro, ist auch grad noch ok, aber lieber 2000!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

*Re: Was is dann mit Win2003 Server*



> _Original geschrieben von ITPower _
> *
> Was ist eure Meinung zu Win2003 Server für den Heimanwender?
> *



Gar nicht, wer soll das denn bitte bezahlen. 

Totaler Kosten/Nutzen Reinfall.


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

*unterschreib*
Ach stimmt, bezahlen sollte man den ja auch noch...


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

Auch mit SuSe hat der Durchschnittsanwender tierisch Probleme. Versuch dem erstmal zu erklären, warum er den Internet Explorer nicht mehr finden kann oder wo sein Word ist und wie er dann seine Standardvorlagen benutzen kann.

Ich glaub, Ihr stellt Euch das alles viel zu einfach vor.


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Ich sag doch, man muss sich umgewöhnen, aber wenn jamand z.b. noch nix mit PCs zu tun hatte wird ihm SuSE nicht so sehr schwerer Fallen als Windows...


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

So jemanden findest Du aber kaum noch. Du findest nur noch Leute, die 100% auf  Windows geeicht sind. Die fahren morgens ihren Rechner hoch, melden sich mit Strg+Alt+Entf an und starten ihr Outlook. Und dann den Internet Explorer. Sobald Du dieses änderst, bringst Du die Leute in Panik. Ist leider so. 

Aber egal, ich glaub nicht, daß des hier Thema sein sollte. Eigentlich ging es ja darum, daß Windows XP schneller als 2k ist.


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. August 2003)

Hi Leute!

Wenn ihr schon mal beim diskutieren seid...
Ich plane unser Netzwerk demnächst zu modernisieren. Dabei soll aber nicht nur die gesamte Hardware erneuert werden, sondern nur ein starker Server. Die anderen PCs sollen dann via Terminal-Dienst  "bedient" werden. So muss ich nur den Server austauschen, und nicht die ganzen Workstations, was natürlich billiger kommt.
Wegen eines speziellen Programms, dass (glaube ich) nur unter Windows läuft, muss ich aber Windows als Betriebssystem für den Server verwenden. 
1. Frage: Welches Betriebssystem würdet ihr für den server verwenden? Win 2003
od. Win2k (jeweils die Server-Version)
2. Frage: Welches Betriebssystem für die Workstations? Die Workstations haben durchschnittl. 300 MHz und 64 - 192 MB Ram (je nach Zweck).
3. Frage: Passt nicht ganz hierher: Momentan ist noch ein 10 MBit Netzwerk im Einsatz - soll dieses gegen ein 100 Mbit Netzwerk getauscht werden? Auch WLAN wäre möglich

ok, das wars - danke für eure Antworten

tirolausserfern


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

Also das paßt hier wirklich nicht rein, trotzdem

Welches Betriebssystem für den Server......wie wär's mit dem günstigsten? Also W2k Server Standard. Oder brauchste spezielle Dienste auf dem Server außer dem Terminal Dienst? Theoretisch ginge das auch mit einer normalen Workstation.

2. Wenn das ganze wirklich nur per Terminaldienst ablaufen soll, ist es im Endeffekt vollkommen egal, ob Du auf die Workstations 2k, XP oder sogar noch NT drauf spielst, da die Workstations selber nur den Terminaldienst starten müssen. Such Dir hier wieder das günstigere raus. Der Chef wird Dich fürs Geld sparen loben. 

3. Ja, 100 Mbit. Windows verursacht soviel nutzlose Netzwerklast, daß ein 100 Mbit Netz Standard sein sollte. WLAN nein, zumindest nicht, bis der neue Standard auch käuflich günstig zu erwerben ist. Oder warum willst Du denn sonst von 10 Mbit auf 11 Mbit umsteigen? Wobei die 11Mbit nicht mal garantiert sind und jeder im Netz mithören kann? Nimm nen 100 Mbit Netz.


----------



## Scorp (20. August 2003)

Da muss ich Eyewitness zustimmen, ich bin ja schon froh wenn meine User die Maus nicht hochheben wenn der Cursor nach oben gehen soll.  
Windows ist für die schon kompliziert genug und durch kleinste Umstellungen brechen für die Teilweise schon Welten zusammen und ich bin dann der Depp weil alles bei mir anruft wo den das grüne Bild aufm Bildschirm hin ist oder so...

...aber das ist alles betrieblich, wer Zeit hat sich mit Linux zu beschäftigen sollte es unbedingt ausprobiert haben!

Edit:
@tirolausserfern - Um welche Zahl an Workstations gehts denn?
Ein wesentlich mächtigerer TerminalDienst ist Citrix, das läuft auf Windows, kosted aber auch n Haufen Asche.
Das könntest du aber wieder reinholn, indem du für deine User nur noch Terminals kaufen musst und keine Rechner mehr.
-100MBit brauchst du auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Ok, dann stimm ich euch auch zu, jetzt ein paar Hundert Usern zu erklären, das InternetExplorer jetzt Opera heißt und Outlook auch nen anderen namen hat ist schon aktig...
aber im Entefekt könnte es trotzdem hilfreich sein...
Naja, ich denke SuSE wäre aber schafbar, aber wir wissen ja alle wie dumm User sein können (wie buchstabiert man eingelich PC?)
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. August 2003)

Chef, is' mein Dad...  
Es gehts um 5 Workstations und einen Server - nix großes. Aber 4 Usern zu erklären, dass IE jetzt Opera heißt ist trotzdem nicht möglich ...   
Spezielle Dienste brauche ich keine (ausser DHCP-Server usw., aber das ist mit 2k ja auch kein Problem).

cu

tirolausserfern


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

Gerade in Unternehmenseinsätzen ist die chance für Linux auf dem Desktop.

Denn die schwierigkeit mit Linux ist doch die komplett andere Administration. 
Die Bedienung mit X und KDE, OpenOffice, Evolution usw ist ja fast die selbe.

Auch brauch sich der User nicht gross mit dateirechten beschäftigen, wenn der Administrator ein gescheites umask vorgibt und dem User ganz klar zeigt wo sein reich (homeverzeichnis) ist.

Vieles was Linux anders macht als Windows brauch der reine Anwender nicht zu wissen. 
Klar kann er nicht mehr eben Moorhun installieren, aber dies sollte so oder so nicht im Sinne des Unternehmens sein.

Und es gibt ganz klare unbestrittene vorteile bei der automatisierung von Administrationsaufgaben und der remote administration.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. August 2003)

Ich würde eindeutig Windows 2000 empfehlen, weil XP mit seinen ganzen überflüssigen Spielereihen der aufgeblähte Versuch ist eine   "eierlegende Vollmilchsau" zu erschaffen.

( Selber benutze ich immernoch 98 II, bereue es aber mindestens jeden zweiten Tag, aber ein Umstieg ist zur Zeit finanziell nicht drin, weil andere Abnschaffugen wichtiger sind -> z.Z. einer der ~ 4.5 Mill. Arbeits"nieten" )

N.S.: Ums nur mal nebenbei zu erwähnen: Der Vergleich Gimp (unter Linux) vs. PhotoShop (unter Windows oder Mac) ist absolut lächerlich, weil eine Ente nun einmal kein Porsche ist!


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

Niemand sagt, daß Linux schlecht ist, ich sage nur, die Umstellung ist viel zu kostenintensiv und zu zeitintensiv, als daß es sich lohnen würde.

Für ne Firma gibt es daher gar keinen Grund, auf Linux umzustellen, außer man schwimmt im Geld. Nur welcher Firma geht das schon so....


----------



## Georg Melher (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Aha *reusper*
> 
> Shit also mach ich 24 * 7 nichts anderes als Netzwerk verwalten usw.



Nimm doch nicht alles so wörtlich.  

Paar Post weiter oben steht eigentlich das, was ich gemeint habe. Der Löwenanteil der User ist einfach schon zu sehr auf Windows eingeschossen und wenn man unter Linux versucht wie gewohnt zu arbeiten, wird man schnell erkennen, dass dies nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist.
Ergo: Solange sich ein Linuxsystem nicht so einfach für *jedermann* (ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse) aufsetzen und einrichten lässt, wird es sich zumindest im privaten Sektor sicher nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Niemand sagt, daß Linux schlecht ist, ich sage nur, die Umstellung ist viel zu kostenintensiv und zu zeitintensiv, als daß es sich lohnen würde.
> 
> Für ne Firma gibt es daher gar keinen Grund, auf Linux umzustellen, außer man schwimmt im Geld. Nur welcher Firma geht das schon so.... *



Aber genau das bestreite ich. Gerade in einer Firma mit hunderten von Installationen ist es kosten und zeitintensiv Windows zu nutzen, da der Administrationsaufwand bei Windows höher ist.

Schon allein das uptodate halten der antivieren software fällt z.b. weg.

Die TCO ist auch beschienen geringer als bei Windows. Les dir mal bitte :
http://www.muenchen.de/aktuell/clientstudie_kurz.pdf
durch. Dort siehst du das u.a die begründung von 16.000 Rechner die in München auf Linux umgestellt werden u.a auch in der kostensekung liegen.-


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

Georg Melher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [B}
> Ergo: Solange sich ein Linuxsystem nicht so einfach für *jedermann* (ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse) aufsetzen und einrichten lässt, wird es sich zumindest im privaten Sektor sicher nicht durchsetzen.



Nun lässt sich Windows ohne jegliche Kenntnisse aufsetzten und einrichten?

nein.


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

Jein, die Studie bezweifel ich einfach dreist.

Aktualisierung von Virensoftware fällt auch bei einem Windowssystem weg, wenn man vernünftige Software einsetzt. Auch die Administration hält sich in Grenzen.

Das Problem bei der Umstellung auf Linux ist nicht das Nutzen von Linux. Klar, auf Dauer kann das durchaus günstiger sein und vielleicht sogar einfacher. Mag sein. Die Umstellung selbst aber ist derart kostenintensiv, daß es kaum finanzierbar ist.

Beispiel mein Betrieb: Ich arbeite in einer Bezirksregierung. Wir haben hier 1500-1600 Mitarbeiter, ungefähr 1600 eingesetzte Clients. Derzeit läuft alles auf Windows NT 4 Basis, Domäne wie Clients. Wir haben hier ca. 500 verschiedene, durch ein Rechenzentrum programmierte Softwareprodukte im Einsatz, die speziell für diese Umgebung geschrieben wurden.  Weiterhin gibt es noch eine Unzahl an Servern, die derzeit auf Windows Basis arbeiten (NT und 2k).

Wenn dieses System umgestellt werden müßte auf eine Linux Basis, mußt Du zuerst die Administratoren mehrere Wochen auf Linux schulen, damit fallen die aber teilweise im Betrieb aus und wichtige Wartungsarbeiten werden nach hinten geschoben. Anschließend muß eine "Musterinstallation" des typischen Clientrechners entwickelt werden und dieser muß anschließend von vorher testgeschulten Usern durchgetestet werden. Danach mußt Du für sämtliche 500 Softwareprodukte die Softwarefirmen beauftragen, die Software umzuschreiben. Die Kosten dazu kannst Du Dir selbst ausrechnen, denn die Firmen werden das nicht umsonst machen und auch nicht für einen kleinen Preis. Selbst wenn der Aufwand für die Firmen gering ist, werden die den als sehr hoch darstellen.

Nachdem die Software umgeschrieben wurde, muß die Software ausdauernd getestet werden in einer dazu bereitgestellten Testumgebung, die entsprechend administriert wird. Dadurch muß das Personal wieder Überstunden leisten.

Wenn die ganzen Tests nach ca. einem Jahr endlich mal positiv ausfallen, kommt immer noch die Schulung der Supporthotline, dann die User selbst. Anschließend das Ausrollen Installation, was bei 1600 Clients nicht in zwei Wochen zu schaffen ist, selbst mit Imaging Software.

Ich könnte das noch etwas genauer ausführen, aber wir haben bei uns bereits festgestellt, daß es in der derzeitigen Finanzsituation unter keinen Umständen finanzierbar ist. Besonders nicht, wenn der jetzige Jahresetat nur noch ein Drittel vom Vorjahresetat beträgt, der damals schon nur noch die Hälfte des Vorvorjahresetats betrug. In Zahlen: wir haben 300.000 Euro zur Verfügung, davon muß die komplette Administration plus ein neues SAN bezahlt werden. Wie soll dabei dann noch mal eben eine Linuxumstellung finanziert werden?

Edit: Ich vergaß die Landesverfügung durch das Innenministerium: Bis Mitte nächsten Jahres muß die Domäne in eine AD Domäne umgewandelt werden.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Georg Melher _
> *Ergo: Solange sich ein Linuxsystem nicht so einfach für jedermann (ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse) aufsetzen und einrichten lässt, wird es sich zumindest im privaten Sektor sicher nicht durchsetzen. *



Wenn jemand keinerlei Vorkenntnisse im Umgang mit Computern hat, wird er den Umgang mit Linux/Unix mindestens genau so schnell erlernen, wie den Umgang mit Windows.
Das Problem ist, dass Windows etliche Optionen hat, die irgendwo in den Untiefen des Systems versteckt und nicht dokumentiert sind. Sprich: Wenn man ein Problem hat, gibt es *vielleicht* irgendeine Option, die es behebt - aber diese ist nicht selten völlig undokumentiert und daher nur schwer zu finden.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

Eyewitness hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jein, die Studie bezweifel ich einfach dreist.
> 
> Aktualisierung von Virensoftware fällt auch bei einem Windowssystem weg, wenn man vernünftige Software einsetzt. Auch die Administration hält sich in Grenzen.



Eingeschleppte Viren befallen auch Systeme, wenn dort kein Outlook / IE eingesetzt wird. 
Eine Virensoftware ist unerlässlich. 



> Das Problem bei der Umstellung auf Linux ist nicht das Nutzen von Linux. Klar, auf Dauer kann das durchaus günstiger sein und vielleicht sogar einfacher. Mag sein. Die Umstellung selbst aber ist derart kostenintensiv, daß es kaum finanzierbar ist.



Das bezweifel ich.
Klar ist umstellung zu betreiben, aber wenn ihr Windows NT 4 nutzt so müsst ihr so oder so migieren. 
Das heisst es fallen so oder so massig an kosten an.
Der Mehraufwand rechnet sich da die entfallenden Kosten schon allein bei den Lizenzenausgaben wieder mit eingespielt werden.



> Beispiel mein Betrieb: Ich arbeite in einer Bezirksregierung. Wir haben hier 1500-1600 Mitarbeiter, ungefähr 1600 eingesetzte Clients. Derzeit läuft alles auf Windows NT 4 Basis, Domäne wie Clients. Wir haben hier ca. 500 verschiedene, durch ein Rechenzentrum programmierte Softwareprodukte im Einsatz, die speziell für diese Umgebung geschrieben wurden.  Weiterhin gibt es noch eine Unzahl an Servern, die derzeit auf Windows Basis arbeiten (NT und 2k).


Die Spezialsoftware bzw die Kosten lass ich gelten. Jedoch wenn diese auf NT lauffähig sind, so sind die mit garantie auch auf Linux unter wine lauffähig. 
Zumindest sollte dies von euch mal getestet werden.




> Wenn dieses System umgestellt werden müßte auf eine Linux Basis, mußt Du zuerst die Administratoren mehrere Wochen auf Linux schulen, damit fallen die aber teilweise im Betrieb aus und wichtige Wartungsarbeiten werden nach hinten geschoben.



Jeder Administrator sollte in der Lage sein sich dieses Wissen schnellstens anzueignen. Grundsätzlich halte ich jeden Administrator der nur ein System kennt für inkompetent.



> Anschließend muß eine "Musterinstallation" des typischen Clientrechners entwickelt werden und dieser muß anschließend von vorher testgeschulten Usern durchgetestet werden.



Das muss mann bei eine migration auf WindowsXP auch.
Dies steht ja zwangsläufig an da MS den Support für NT aufgibt.



> Danach mußt Du für sämtliche 500 Softwareprodukte die Softwarefirmen beauftragen, die Software umzuschreiben. Die Kosten dazu kannst Du Dir selbst ausrechnen, denn die Firmen werden das nicht umsonst machen und auch nicht für einen kleinen Preis. Selbst wenn der Aufwand für die Firmen gering ist, werden die den als sehr hoch darstellen.



Nun da hat sich aber auch der Auftragsgeber mal ein Ei gelegt dadurch das er nicht auf modularität  gepocht hat.
Aber wie gesagt: 
Läuft alles garantiert mit wine.



> Nachdem die Software umgeschrieben wurde, muß die Software ausdauernd getestet werden in einer dazu bereitgestellten Testumgebung, die entsprechend administriert wird.


Muss so oder so, bei jeder Migration auf eine neue Server/Clientlandschaft



> Wenn die ganzen Tests nach ca. einem Jahr endlich mal positiv ausfallen, kommt immer noch die Schulung der Supporthotline, dann die User selbst. Anschließend das Ausrollen Installation, was bei 1600 Clients nicht in zwei Wochen zu schaffen ist, selbst mit Imaging Software.


Auch dies muss bei einer Migration auf WindowsXP gemacht werden. Einzig und allein die Schulung der Supporthotline lass ich gelten.



> Ich könnte das noch etwas genauer ausführen, aber wir haben bei uns bereits festgestellt, daß es in der derzeitigen Finanzsituation unter keinen Umständen finanzierbar ist. Besonders nicht, wenn der jetzige Jahresetat nur noch ein Drittel vom Vorjahresetat beträgt, der damals schon nur noch die Hälfte des Vorvorjahresetats betrug. In Zahlen: wir haben 300.000 Euro zur Verfügung, davon muß die komplette Administration plus ein neues SAN bezahlt werden. Wie soll dabei dann noch mal eben eine Linuxumstellung finanziert werden?



Wie gesagt: 
Die kurzfristig sehr hohen Umstellungskosten relativieren sich mit der Zeit. Spätestens wenn für  WindowsXP  der Support eingestellt wird, steht wieder eine Migration auf dem Plan.
Wenn dort aber die migration auf Linux schon erfolgt ist so fallen die jetzt noch zugegebener massen hinzukommenden Zusatzkosten weg, und über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren bin ich sicher das eine Menge an Geld gesparrt worden ist.

Das die Hürde momentan evtl noch zu hoch ist akzeptiere ich. Aber spätestens in 2 Jahren wenn München success meldet werden sich viele Verwaltungen, und Firmen in den  beissen weil sie doch auf XP migriert haben.

PS: Wenn ihr vorerst gar nicht migrieren wollt, und NT bei euch noch nicht ausgedient hat dann gilt natürlich: 
Never touch a running system.


----------



## Christoph (20. August 2003)

> Never touch a running system.



Wahre Worte, nur warum hält sich nur keiner daran 

Ich nutze privat WinXP Prof und manchmal Suse 9. In der Firma arbeiten wir leider noch immer mit NT 4.0 aber der Umstieg auf XP soll anscheinend, glaubt man den Verantwortlichen, schon im Rollen sein.

Ich sag so: Jedem das seine solange es nichts mit MAC zu tun hat


----------



## Eyewitness (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Eingeschleppte Viren befallen auch Systeme, wenn dort kein Outlook / IE eingesetzt wird.
> Eine Virensoftware ist unerlässlich.


Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Wenn Du eine vernünftige Antivirensoftware hast, die einmal läuft, brauchst Du Dich nicht mehr drum zu kümmern, weil die sich selbständig auf dem neuesten Stand hält.



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Das bezweifel ich.
> Klar ist umstellung zu betreiben, aber wenn ihr Windows NT 4 nutzt so müsst ihr so oder so migieren.
> Das heisst es fallen so oder so massig an kosten an.
> Der Mehraufwand rechnet sich da die entfallenden Kosten schon allein bei den Lizenzenausgaben wieder mit eingespielt werden.


Die Kosten werden sich da aber vorerst nur auf die Lizenzen auswirken, ansonsten entstehen dort keine weiteren Kosten.



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Die Spezialsoftware bzw die Kosten lass ich gelten. Jedoch wenn diese auf NT lauffähig sind, so sind die mit garantie auch auf Linux unter wine lauffähig.
> Zumindest sollte dies von euch mal getestet werden.


Wo ist denn da die Logik? Ich stelle auf Linux um, baue aber einen Windows Emulator ein, damit ich die windowsfähige Software zum Laufen kriege, die ich ohne Umstellung auch am Laufen hätte? Da spare ich mir dann lieber das Umstellen. 



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Jeder Administrator sollte in der Lage sein sich dieses Wissen schnellstens anzueignen. Grundsätzlich halte ich jeden Administrator der nur ein System kennt für inkompetent.


Ich arbeite in einem Amt. Da gibt es keine kompetenten Mitarbeiter (ist leider wirklich so). Natürlich beherrschen die mehrere Systeme, aber nicht in dem Maße, das für eine Administration notwendig ist.



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Das muss mann bei eine migration auf WindowsXP auch.
> Dies steht ja zwangsläufig an da MS den Support für NT aufgibt.


Nein, muß man nicht. Die Softwarepakete, die wir im Netz haben, laufen alle auch unter Windows 2k und aufwärts. So gesehen muß nur eine enifache Installation gemacht werden.



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Nun da hat sich aber auch der Auftragsgeber mal ein Ei gelegt dadurch das er nicht auf modularität  gepocht hat.
> Aber wie gesagt:
> Läuft alles garantiert mit wine.


Aber wie gesagt, von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge. 
Und Modularität war nirgends notwendig.



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Muss so oder so, bei jeder Migration auf eine neue Server/Clientlandschaft


Durch die Erfahrungen und Berichte anderer Behörden gibt es dazu entsprechende Anleitungen. Getestet wird hier nur noch minimal....



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Auch dies muss bei einer Migration auf WindowsXP gemacht werden. Einzig und allein die Schulung der Supporthotline lass ich gelten.


Bei einer Migration auf Windows XP wird bei uns NUR der Support geschult. Bei den Nutzern besteht kein Bedarf, diese zu schulen. Die Umgebung für die Nutzer verändert sich ja nur im Hintergrund. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 




> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Wie gesagt:
> Die kurzfristig sehr hohen Umstellungskosten relativieren sich mit der Zeit. Spätestens wenn für  WindowsXP  der Support eingestellt wird, steht wieder eine Migration auf dem Plan.
> Wenn dort aber die migration auf Linux schon erfolgt ist so fallen die jetzt noch zugegebener massen hinzukommenden Zusatzkosten weg, und über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren bin ich sicher das eine Menge an Geld gesparrt worden ist.


Bei einer Umstellung auf Windows XP entstehen ja nur Lizenzkosten, die sind wie schon erwähnt, geringfügiger als die Kosten für die komplette Umstellung Linux.

Wie es nach einem Erfolg in München aussieht, vermag ich jetzt auch noch nicht zu sagen. Vielleicht ist bis dahin auch wieder mehr Geld da. Dann könnte sich das durchaus ändern. Wäre auch wünschenswert, denn Linux ist ja nun wirklich weitaus weniger störungsanfällig als Windows. Obwohl wir hier in der Firma noch nie Probleme mit Viren oder Trojanern hatten....

Schauen wir mal.


----------



## dfd1 (20. August 2003)

Linux in einen bestehenden Grossbetrieb einzubinden, ist fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Jedenfalls ist der Aufwand riesig.

Linux als Hauptsystem wird eher für Kleinbetriebe oder neue Betriebe interessant, da sie 1. nichts umstellen müssen 2. nicht so grosse Administration machen müssen.

Zu GIMP als PhotoShop ersatz: Naja, ein wirklicher Ersatzt ist es nicht, wenn man alle PhotoShop funktionen braucht. Aber für die meisten wird es reichen.

Terminal-Server: Für ein Terminal ist es doch egal, was für ein Terminal-Server dahinter läuft, sollte auf jedenfalls.

Never touch a running system: Wo bleibt da der Reiz zum ausprobieren 

Installation: Linux fragt dich in der Regel, was du installieren willst. Bei Windows musst du auswählen, was du *nicht* installieren willst, oder sogar nachträglich entfernen.
Aber Kenntnisse bei der Installation braucht es auf allen Systemen, sei es Windows, Linux oder MAC.

Win2003-Server: Was ist der grosse Unterschied zu Windows2k Advance Server, welchen wir im Betrieb am laufen haben

Es grüsst:
dfd1 -> the only one

/edit:
Reitz an Linux für Profis: Man/frau kann sein System 100% auf sein System anpassen, so dass es wie angegossen passt. Aber nicht für Anfägner geeignet


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

dfd1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Linux in einen bestehenden Grossbetrieb einzubinden, ist fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Jedenfalls ist der Aufwand riesig.
> 
> Linux als Hauptsystem wird eher für Kleinbetriebe oder neue Betriebe interessant, da sie 1. nichts umstellen müssen 2. nicht so grosse Administration machen müssen.



Gerade umgekehrt. Grosse Betriebe habe sowieso meist einen ordentlichen UNIX Server. 
Sprich das Know-How zu Administration von Linux ist vorhanden. Zudem ist grade Unix ein Netzwerk - OS, wobei das bei Windows nur sekundär mit NT "hinten" aufgesetzt wurde.
Oder bietet Windows mittlerweile die möglichkeit die Home verzeichnisse und auch die Registry mit den persöhnlichen Einstellungen der User auf dem Server auszulagern?
Ich glaube nein.



> Zu GIMP als PhotoShop ersatz: Naja, ein wirklicher Ersatzt ist es nicht, wenn man alle PhotoShop funktionen braucht. Aber für die meisten wird es reichen.



agree




> /edit:
> Reitz an Linux für Profis: Man/frau kann sein System 100% auf sein System anpassen, so dass es wie angegossen passt. Aber nicht für Anfägner geeignet



Weshalb es gerade für Unternehmen geeignet ist. Denn der User soll so oder so nichts installieren, und die Administration den Profis überlassen.


----------



## tuxracer (21. August 2003)

@Scorp

es gibt auch so was für XP (obs für W2k auch geht, bin ich nicht sicher)

Kommt sogar aus dem Hause Microsoft und nennt sich PE Builder.

ist aber von MS selbst aus dem Verkehr  gezogen worden, aus was für Gründen auch immer.
Ist aber sicher immer noch im Netz zu Finden.

Das Teil funktioniert so, das man sich sein eigenes angepasstes Windows bauen kann, und es ermöglicht so ähnlich wie Knoppix, ein CD BetriebssSystem zu kreiren


----------

